# Dovetail joint on a post, need a little help



## FrogpondWoodworks (Jun 3, 2013)

So I am almost finished with my Shaker Candle Stand. I'm down to cutting the dovetails on the legs and on the post. It calls for a 14 deg dovetail. I don't have that bit and really don't want to order one at this point. What's some alternative ways to make this joint? I have a 1/2" and 3/8" dovetail bit that came in a set but it doesn't cut deep enough. The dovetail comes up 9/16" from the end. For those that have the magazine, it's the Shaker stand done in the Fine Woodworking 239 issue.


----------



## dyfhid (Jun 4, 2015)

Dovetail saw and a chisel?


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

Use what you have and cut to fit. You're only talking about a 16th difference and you are cutting the socket to fit the tail.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

> Dovetail saw and a chisel?
> 
> - dyfhid


uh, yeah?? Dude if you don't have any hand tools this is a reason to have some!


----------



## BobAnderton (Oct 5, 2010)

Here's Roy Underhill on the topic.


----------

